# Panasonic Mid-Drive motor



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Another high end mid-drive is joining the eMTB market. I knew Panasonic made a lot of hub drive commuters that are sold in Asia, but I did not know they have a mid-drive.

https://electrek.co/2019/01/11/panasonic-enters-us-e-bike-market/


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually Panasonic made mid motors for the Japanese market dating back to the 70's.









The new motors look well under spec and will most likely be paired with Panasonic 2170 batteries ala Tesla in order to eek a little more performance out of them. Yamaha and Bridgestone also made mid motors during the same time period of similar design.

It was Sanyo that was the major hub motor producer in Japan for years.


----------

